# Gpu-z cannot read temperature, etc when using Remote Desktop?



## kocoman (Jan 17, 2010)

Gpu-z cannot read temperature, etc when using Remote Desktop?

When I run Gpu-z normally, I can see the temperature, but as soon as a Remote Desktop session takes over the computer, the temperature becomes "--", is it possible to fix it?


----------



## phkelden (May 20, 2010)

-


----------



## dmitskevich (Jun 3, 2010)

Me too! Gpu-z doesn't work for me at all in RDC.


----------

